# Receptor AM con un simple 555



## alfa34 (Ago 23, 2012)

En mi busqueda por ahi en la internet encontre un circuito algo estraño un radio am con un 555 a mi no se me habria ocurrido convertir en un modulador de radio un 555 pero es posible posteo el video 







Voy a hacerlo y luego comento saludos compas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2012)

mira aquí   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/uso-famoso-ne555-lm555-amplificador-audio-38427/


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 23, 2012)

Hey buen aporte compa servira bien para un receptor de radio de baja potencia lo voy a armar a ver como me anda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2012)

de servir sirve,para experimentar .
,pero es mejor usar un lm386 para radios


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 23, 2012)

Ah si , ese amplificador es fiel para ese proposito y facil de adquirir.

Hice el receptor y no me fue muy bien ,  no conseguí sintonizar nada , solo un zumbido pero es lo que sale del integrado , lo hice según muestra el video y también lo modifiqué en la parte de LC agregando 2 bobinas , una de sintonía y la otra para antena pero no se si es la falla por utilizar un 555 comun ,  en el video utiliza la version cmos ,  no se si habrá alguna diferencia en eso , posteo el video , saludos.





 
.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2012)

euizas si ,o por hay en una de esas es cuestion de modificar la bovina


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 31, 2012)

Pues compañero , la bobina utilicé según dice el video y no me ha funcionado , tampoco utilicé una con barra de ferrite y nada entonces deduzco que es el integrado voy a conseguir la version cmos a ver como me va.

Otra aplicación del 555 en audio para radiofrecuencia, ésta vez en 80 metros , les dejo el circuito para que lo miren, Un saludo C"s.






.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 21, 2012)

muchas gracias ¡¡¡


----------

